# TT XMAS Party



## nutts

This thread is now the XMAS PARTY THREAD ;D

Read on....

Reading about all the "southern" meets, etc it's about time we had a northern one.

Since I fancy some crispy-bacon butties at Granny's house, I suggest that whatever we do we start off there ;D (it's a bring a "tea bag & a couple of slices of bacon" party).

Anyone suggest a likely area to cruise around? North Wales, the Lakes?

Maybe we could cruise up to the selected venue on a Saturday and for those who don't want to go home, we can find some accomodation and have a party night? then set of back on the Sunday (not early) morning?

Anyone got any good routes, destinations?


----------



## W7 PMC

NuTTs:

What a champion idea me old mucker. I organised a Lake District drive earlier this year and a great time was had by all. There are plenty of excellent roads around Cumbria, Lancashire, Cheshire, Derbyshire & North Wales. I live about 20 miles from Carol (Granny)

(I know i'm gonna regret saying this). If we planned a weekender, i have plenty of room ay my gaff (can comfortably sleep 3 additional couples or 6 friendly singles ) plus parking for around 9 TT's. I'm about 15 miles from Manchester, with Blackpool only 20 miles away. I've not really got much time to organise anything as i'm off to the States again in a couple of weeks, but if you want to jointly plan something NuTTs, using my gaff &/or Carol's as a base then let me know.


----------



## TTotal

Hope you lot are not discounting those mad'ns who dont mind driving across the world...would love to come up North back to my roots (or routes) even if it has to be Lancs rather than Yorks ! I said to Daniela I would be on for any Northern meets given enough warning, so...if you have room for a little black ttr then count me in. The only thing is, I have a self imposed limit of 10k miles p.a. , I've done 2k in 1 momth !! Looks like I'm up for a penalty payment at the end of 4 years, but what the hell, could be dead by then !  John


----------



## nutts

Seems like we have the basis of a plan ;D 8)

I'm in the same boat though, in France, flying down to Italy at the end of the week, followed by 2 weeks in the US......

But once we get some more interest, we can then set a date and then agree on a cruise venue. We can then see whether your gaff is big enough. We might even get someone to help with the organisation of it.

Or we could cruise to somewhere and stay there for the night and then cruise back in the morning.........

Thoughts everyone ;D


----------



## W7 PMC

John:

Thats the right attitude. Daniela would defo be up for this meet if she's not got any Club Audi business to clash with the dates, once we can decide when to hold it. I've got a 15K pa limit on my PCP, but as i'm on nearly 17000 miles now & only had the car 8 months, i could well be in penalty land as well in 16 months ;D ;D ;D


----------



## W7 PMC

Sounds like a plan forming NuTTs.

Just a thought, as its looking like being December before we can have this event, how about putting together a large one and having a kind of TT Forum Christmas Party along with a cruise and make a full weekend of it. We could easily get over 30 TT's & get a group booking at some large hotel.

Thoughts on this?


----------



## nutts

Now I'm getting to like this even more. What is it that Hannibal always says "I love it when a plan comes together" ;D

Right lets sort out a December date....Sat 14th & Sun 15th Dec?

It's getting on a bit...so lets gauge interest VERY quickly.

Anyone got any ideas on good NORTHERN venues for a TT Xmas party? ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D

Love it 8) ;D


----------



## TTotal

W O W (sorry my favourite word when excited ) all coming together so quickly...
17 k in 8 months  that'll be 50 k in your 24 months then , just 20 k over the top !Whats that then about 2 grand penalty ? Thank god we're all millionaires ! ;DJohn


----------



## nutts

I've done 2200 miles in 7 weeks and considering I've usually out of the country Mon to Friday and have been on a weeks holiday............I'm glad I bought mine and not leased it ;D


----------



## nutts

Any more interest? At the moment we have

Me
Paul
John

With just the 3 of us it's gonna be an exciting party guys ;D


----------



## W7 PMC

Before i can look into or suggest venues, i'd need some idea of what people would like? We can go for a regular largish hotel and just hang out, get fed & drunk or we could go for some kind of country retreat (bit more exclusive & same kinda idea as Portmeirion) or perhaps a feature/theme night (plenty of these in the area).

My own suggestion would be something in the middle price bracket, but a full weekender i.e. Friday night just head to a busy town/city for some food / booze & a club (Blackpool/Manchester/Liverpool/Preston) then Saturday a cruise up into the Lake District, followed by a theme night on the Saturday night (party night) and if anyone is up for it, a cruise again on Sunday before everyone heads home.

If we want a more low key affair then i can put a few people up at mine & we can just head out to party from there & possibly Carol & Daniela could oblige a couple of house guests.


----------



## nutts

Personally I won't be able to make 2 nights. With me usually away from the kids for weeks at a time, I try to spend as much time with them as possible. But there is no reason why those people who can't make Friday night couldn't join up with those who can on Saturday morning.

Themed or fancy dress is cool. I don't mind whether it's a top class hotel or something mid tier or even B&B.

It's the drive to and from that I'm looking forward to.....the Sat night is just a BIG bonus.


----------



## TTotal

Love driving, dont mind the miles, but would rather spend cash on fuel than ***** hotels NuTTs !Will bring a sleeping bag if there's a floor somewhere. Also, will need to get up mthere too so would reckon to leave Southampton early Sat am, getting to North for hearty breakfast !
PS why not post this briefly on main board to get more attention ?  John


----------



## Guest

Top idea! Just picked this up from the main board. I'm up for it. Thanks for sorting this, if I can help then let me know. I live in Preston Lancs, willing to drive wherever in the North. Likewise I could only do a 1 nighter...happy to do whatever, B&B or other.

Cheers! ;D


----------



## nutts

So

me (nuTTs) - Sat
John (TTotal) - Sat
Paul (W7 PMC) - Fri/Sat
MorroTTC - Sat

Any more takers?


----------



## W7 PMC

MoroTTC:

Another local TTer on the forum. I live just down the road in Standish. My themed suggestion was one of those nights at Park Hall. Big hotel, plenty of parking & always a top night.

Newish plan then, a full weekender with a one night option. For those people who want to have a bit of a session (beer) on the Friday night, they can crash at mine, then do a good cruise on Saturday. For the one nighters, we could meet up prior to the cruise and take the weekend from there. We could then all check into the Park Hall hotel & partake in a top quality evenings entertainment (TT Xmas Party).

How does this sound? I'm sure i can get the hotel for a reasonable group discount & possibly the evenings entertainment as well, but would need a few more takers & an indication of numbers.


----------



## vlastan

If I come...can I sleep in your house Paul!! Then make sure the other 5 singles are females!! It is going be a hell of a night!!

Please do make sure that John sleeps in somebody else's house! This is because he has already a lady!! Her name is Doris!! ;D


----------



## M44RT L

Count me in! ;D Are we talking Fri & Sat nights? If so, would like to do both. Got sleeping bag or credit card so either OK for me.

Put my name down please ta


----------



## W7 PMC

Nick:

For obvious reasons, you're barred from my house  ;D. If there were 5 single females in my house then my offer would be fully revoked (you'd only upset them, then bugger them). If its all blokes, then i'm not sure how trusting they would be with V in the house. Doris can of course stay over though ;D.

If you can get 5 single (decent looking) women to stay over at my house, then i may consider lifting your ban, on the condition that you stay at the other end of the house.  ;D

Come on everyone, sign up to the party quickly, it promises to be a good one   ;D


----------



## TTotal

Doris is still having her scuffed nipples sorted out so may not be able to "come" but there's always her 2 sisters who are always ready for anything.....  John


----------



## W7 PMC

Mart:

Fri & Sat is the master plan, with just Saturday for those with family or other commitments. Fri will be a regular large night out with Saturday, the cruise & Xmas Party in the evening.

Mark (NuTTs):

How did this manage to fall on my lap?  ;D Can you keep an eye on the attendees (updating) & i'll put a proper plan together this week, posting all the details on Friday. I'll get venues & prices.

Everyone:

Please can we all jump on this Party Train as quickly as possible. Xmas is always a tricky time to arrange anything and we've only got 6 weeks before the event, so probably only a couple of weeks to confirm everything.


----------



## Guest

> MoroTTC:
> 
> Another local TTer on the forum. I live just down the road in Standish. My themed suggestion was one of those nights at Park Hall. Big hotel, plenty of parking & always a top night.
> 
> Newish plan then, a full weekender with a one night option. For those people who want to have a bit of a session (beer) on the Friday night, they can crash at mine, then do a good cruise on Saturday. For the one nighters, we could meet up prior to the cruise and take the weekend from there. We could then all check into the Park Hall hotel & partake in a top quality evenings entertainment (TT Xmas Party).
> 
> How does this sound? I'm sure i can get the hotel for a reasonable group discount & possibly the evenings entertainment as well, but would need a few more takers & an indication of numbers.


Paul, sounds like a good idea. Would we be taking the other halves with us to the evening event? Sounds like a reasonable plan if we were...

Cheers!


----------



## nutts

> Would we be taking the other halves with us to the evening event? Â


If we must


----------



## vlastan

John,

Doris has sisters??? Lovely jubbly!! 

Are they twins? Do they have better looking nipples? And finally are the two holes down below....less sharp? ;D ;D

Also, how do you plan to carry so many birds in a TTR...will one sit on a boot rack?

I have to admit...it will be great to have them all for a gang bang! Although, Paul, as usual, will be so pissed that he will simply fall asleep all over them before any action takes place. ;D ;D ;D

By the way Paul...this is Doris!!

http://www.btinternet.com/~n.vlastaris/tt_collection/beautiful_Doris.JPG


----------



## nutts

Coming so far.........

Mark (nuTTs) - Sat 
John (TTotal) - Sat 
Paul (W7 PMC) - Fri/Sat
Mart (M44RT_L) - Fri/Sat
Dave (MorroTTC) - Sat 
Dave (daveuni) - Sat


----------



## daveuni

Just picked this up from the main forum and would defininetly be up for it.

Would probably be only able to make the Sat, because of work.. ??? ??? ???


----------



## TTotal

Vlastan, told you about Doris's sisters, Agnes and Mavis. No they are not physically identical although they can share the same body parts. You may have noticed that on Saturday Doris had two left hands...that happened after a bit of a wild night with all 3 girls in the sack (literally) so it got a bit messy and we had to get Doris together very early that morning. Agnes unfortunately , unlike Doris, is totally armless and as legless as Doris. She has I think , one central hole under her body. Mavis on the other hand is the lady with one leg, no head, but an expanding chest !!! I have gorgotten to mention Gladys , the farm girl who has a lovely smile and also an expanding chest.
They are all game for a laugh and happy to travel on my new boot rack. Depending on Tits Away fixing her scuffed nipples, Doris can come to. They are all getting very excited and Doris says thats the best photo that anyone has taken of her !  John


----------



## nutts

Come on Southerners, Midlanders, Welsh & Scots. The "annual" TT Xmas party is here ;D


----------



## W7 PMC

V:

Saw Doris in your TT collection photos. Just for the record, i've already had her (sorry John), she has lovely noughts (no nipples though). I did feel like i had to do most of the work, but hey, you can't have everything  ;D Whats this falling asleep business? i've never fallen asleep on the job apart from the last time  ;D 

Given that its Crimbo, partners will be more than welcome for the weekends activities.


----------



## jampott

Paul,

deffo a possibility on this one - you've made a couple of Wales events, its about time I headed north. I don't suppose you can count our chance meeting on the M6 just north of Birmingham a proper "meet" can you? 

Let me know dates - if I can arrange something for the dogs, I can manage a weekend.....


----------



## W7 PMC

Tim:

Dates are Fri 13th & Sat 14th Dec. Activities are yet to be finalised as i need to be sure of the numbers so i can try to blag discounts. Likely activities are on earlier posts as it seems that the confirmed attendees so far are happy with the outline plan.

Our meeting on opposite sides of the M6, although very clever, can't really be counted as an official meet as there was no alcohol, boats & Jenga involved.

In case PJ, Mart & kev don't see this anytime soon, would you be so kind as to kick their arses and get them confirmed.


----------



## nutts

Coming so far.........

Mark (nuTTs) - Sat
John (TTotal) - Sat 
Paul (W7 PMC) - Fri/Sat 
Mart (M44RT_L) - Fri/Sat 
Dave (MorroTTC) - Sat 
Dave (daveuni) - Sat 
Tim (JampoTT) - ??


----------



## W7 PMC

Come on everyone. This promises to be the Xmas Party to end all Xmas Parties. Lets make it as large as we possibly can.   ;D


----------



## nutts

Could you also indicate how many, i.e. you and wife or you, wife and girlfriend or you, wife, girlfriend and boyfriend etc ;D


----------



## nutts

Current list for the TT Xmas party

Mark (2) (nuTTs) - Sat 
Paul (5 ) (W7 PMC) - Fri/Sat 
John (?) (TTotal) - Sat 
Mart (?) (M44RT_L) - Fri/Sat 
Dave (?) (MorroTTC) - Sat 
Dave (?) (daveuni) - Sat 
Tim (?) (JampoTT) - ??


----------



## W7 PMC

Mark: *LOL*

I wish


----------



## Guest

Count me in for 2, me and the missus. And count me in if there are any spares too ;D as Ali G would say


----------



## TTotal

Just me cos you can't charge for leggless ladies : John


----------



## nutts

Update

Mark (2) (nuTTs) - Sat 
Paul (2) (W7 PMC) - Fri/Sat 
John (1) (TTotal) - Sat 
Mart (?) (M44RT_L) - Fri/Sat 
Dave (2) (MorroTTC) - Sat 
Dave (?) (daveuni) - Sat 
Tim (?) (JampoTT) - ??


----------



## nutts

Would anyone have a REAL problem if the dates moved by a week :-/  to Fri 20th & Sat 21st Dec?

It's just my wife informs me that I'm baby sitting for the kids on the 14th whilst she's off on a girly night out 

So if I don't hear of any real problems in the next 5 minutes or so, then I'll presume Fri 20th & Sat 21st Dec are ok  ;D


----------



## GRANNY

Excuse Me 
But seeing as i'm cooking bacon butties, then i think you had better include me and him.
Daniela where are you ??? ??? ???
This could be the start of the great northern run.
W7 ever been round Trough of Bowland.


----------



## nutts

'scuse me ma'am ;D and would that be Fri & Sat or just Sat? 

updated

Carol (2) CAROLSTT - 
Mark (2) (nuTTs) - Sat Â 
Paul (2) (W7 PMC) - Fri/Sat Â Â 
John (1) (TTotal) - Sat Â Â 
Mart (?) (M44RT_L) - Fri/Sat Â Â 
Dave (2) (MorroTTC) - Sat Â Â 
Dave (?) (daveuni) - Sat Â Â 
Tim (?) (JampoTT) - ??


----------



## nutts

Right, I have to go, 'cos the alarm is on auto here at my client and I can't read French to turn it off, so by tomorrow am I want another 50 positive replies to this thread.

And remember the dates are now 20th and 21st Dec : :


----------



## vlastan

Nutts,

Could I bring Elli with me...she is normally a very good girl!! ;D


----------



## TTotal

Does she come apart like real girls do ?  John

Oh and Hi Granny, can I smell bacon ? Where have you been while we've been cooking up plans for the Great Northern Run ? ..No sugar in me mug o' tea please flower.


----------



## GRANNY

Didnt think that you knew any good girls.
Like the pic of car.
Do you want bacon butties or will you still be on your diet.
Gran


----------



## TTotal

Crispy bacon , Horseradish (fresh) , Enamel Mug O'tea.

Please chuck....


----------



## GRANNY

John
You have IM .
Please check your mail


----------



## TTotal

What have I done now ? Just popping out the back........... : John


----------



## TTotal

Granny you have one now.  John


----------



## GRANNY

John 
Ditto
But without silicone   :-*


----------



## TTotal

??? :-[ :-/ :-*


----------



## vlastan

> Didnt think that you knew any good girls.
> Like the pic of car.
> Do you want bacon butties or will you still be on your diet.
> Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Gran


I will be on diet till Christmas. So nothing fatty for me please!

BTW...Elli is a bitch!!


----------



## TTotal

Now V that is getting a bit nasty (Oh Guru of the TT !!!!!!!!)
Or is it a Greek term of affection to call your girl that name !  Off home now so will leave you incharge of all the girls and boys and non humans too ;D John


----------



## A3DFU

Can't be bothered reading the lot right now but you are right, Paul:
Daniela IS up for anything going.
Days out of the question so far are: 16th to 18th nov and 13th to 15th Dec (both CA weekends; and that's not C&A but Club Audi)
I'm happy to accomodate up to 4, parking included


----------



## A3DFU

Sorry, Carol,
I have to work from time to time so can't read the forum  :'(


----------



## paulatt

So WHERE is the venue for this Xmas party? Still unclear about this.......


----------



## nutts

PaulaTT,
The venue is still undecided. Paul is looking around the North West somewhere  for place suitable for us TT'ers. We can't really do anything, 'cos we need a VERY quick idea on numbers.

Paul: any ideas yet on suitable venues up the North West way?
Anyone: any ideas on suitable venues up the North West way?


----------



## W7 PMC

Update: (Plan so far)

Firstly i really need a pretty accurate idea of numbers by this Friday at the latest. Dates are now as Mark has said, (20th & 21st Dec).

The plan for Friday is a regular night out with good food & drink round one of the many town/city centres nearby (Preston, Wigan, Manchester, Liverpool or Blackpool) to keep the cost down and as the numbers for Friday night are likely to be much lower than the main event on Saturday, i reckon those coming on Friday can be housed between my gaff, Carol? & Daniela. I can house 6 visitors, Daniela can house 4 & Carol?

The bigger plan is for Saturday, where we'll be taking a spirited drive around Lancashire then up into Cumbria & the Lake District (Trough of Bowland will be included). This will probably kick off late morning to allow those that were not up North on Friday to arrive & meet up. We would take in the obvious stop for lunch & a pint.

Folowing the drive, its off to our party venue (i can't give too much away, as until i have numbers i can't confirm we'll get the venue), but needless to say it involves good food, lots of booze, excellent tribute bands, superb company & a disco till the wee small hours (a night to remember i can promise you). We would all be staying in the adjacent hotel (nice rooms, not overpriced & plenty of parking).

You have my word, that this will be a weekend to remember .

Come on everybody, lets party  ;D ;D


----------



## jampott

Yeah fine, Paul - but what you have to remember is that some of us (me for instance) don't actually like going out and getting drunk, eating with fellow TT'ers, and certainly don't enjoy driving aimlessly around the countryside for no apparent reason......

Can't we all just meet up for coffee and sit and talk in the car park instead?


----------



## W7 PMC

Tim:

With you there buddy, i'm only planning this for the other more weird TT owners who enjoy, drinking & partying and for the really odd ones who like HOONING  ;D 

You up for this then? I've just called Mart & he's gonna let me know later if he & PJ can make it (looks likely though)


----------



## nutts

updated

Carol (2) CAROLSTT - ??
Mark (2) (nuTTs) - Sat 
Paul (2) (W7 PMC) - Fri/Sat 
John (1) (TTotal) - Sat 
Mart (?) (M44RT_L) - Fri/Sat 
Dave (2) (MorroTTC) - Sat 
Dave (?) (daveuni) - Sat 
Tim (?) (JampoTT) - ?? 
Paula (1) (PJ) - Fri/Sat ??
Mart (1) (HeadEd) - Fri/Sat ??


----------



## donny

> PaulaTT,
> 
> Anyone: any ideas on suitable venues up the North West way?


Glasgow


----------



## jampott

Paul,

I'll do my best. What with Oxford and trying to spend some family time with my folks over Xmas, I'm pushing the limits of getting someone to dog-sit for me, but even though the drinking, eating and driving aren't exactly my cup of tea, I'll try and make it just for the sake of making up the numbers......

So long as we go nowhere near the Novotel in preston. God awful place.....


----------



## nutts

> Glasgow


Actually Donny, the lakes is probably a closer trip for you than most of us.........Come-on man, you'll love it.

Although Glasgow is a wonderful place....had a flat up there for a year right on George Sq (sp?). It was a while back now.....


----------



## donny

NuTTs

The dates conflict with my boys birthday otherwise it would be on, maybe take them out for lunch and see you for a pint.

Donny


----------



## nutts

updated Â 
Â 
Carol (2) CAROLSTT - ?? 
Mark (2) (nuTTs) - Sat Â Â 
Paul (2) (W7 PMC) - Fri/Sat Â Â Â 
John (1) (TTotal) - Sat Â Â Â 
Mart (?) (M44RT_L) - Fri/Sat Â Â Â 
Dave (2) (MorroTTC) - Sat Â 
Dave (?) (daveuni) - Sat Â Â Â 
Tim (?) (JampoTT) - ?? Â 
Paula (1) (PJ) - Fri/Sat ?? 
Mart (1) (HeadEd) - Fri/Sat ?? 
Thorney (1) (John?) - Sat


----------



## Guest

:'(

Sorry guys, as I suspected - Paula's mum and dad are coming down that weekend, as they're spending Christmas with us, so we're not going to be able to make it...

... do you think you'll be able to drink enough to make up for our absence Paul? 

Mart & PJ


----------



## W7 PMC

I'll do my best   ;D


----------



## kmpowell

> :'(
> 
> Sorry guys, as I suspected - Paula's mum and dad are coming down that weekend, as they're spending Christmas with us, so we're not going to be able to make it..


All the more reason to get away!!!!  Cooped up in the same haouse as her AND her mum, i feel for you mate!!!!!!!  :-*


----------



## Guest

If you saw the size of the fireworks in our garage at the moment, you'd be VERY nice to your hostess...

.. a rocket up the jacksie only really appeals to certain sectors of this forum 

Actually I am lucky, I get on like a house on fire with Mr. & Mrs. PJ and am looking forward to Christmas loads...


----------



## kmpowell

> If you saw the size of the fireworks in our garage at the moment, you'd be VERY nice to your hostess...


hostess..... mistress :-X


----------



## Guest

You're just pissed off that she double booked your room for next weekend


----------



## kmpowell

> You're just pissed off that she double booked your room for next weekend


Double booked, my arse!!!!!! I have squatters rights!!!


----------



## nutts

So after the couple of slackers have left us.....

another update

Carol (2) CAROLSTT - ?? 
Mark (2) (nuTTs) - Sat 
Paul (2) (W7 PMC) - Fri/Sat 
John (1) (TTotal) - Sat 
Mart (?) (M44RT_L) - Fri/Sat 
Dave (2) (MorroTTC) - Sat 
Dave (?) (daveuni) - Sat 
Tim (?) (JampoTT) - ?? 
John (1) (Thorney) - Sat
Nic (1) (Vlastan) - Sat


----------



## GRANNY

Not quite sure which days we will be able to come on , hopefully both.
A lot depends on Robs mum.
All being well should be able to take a couple of lodgers.


----------



## jampott

NuTTs - stick me down as provisional for both days. Like I said, its entirely dependent on sorting out arrangements down here, now I'm all on me todd......


----------



## vlastan

Nutts,

Is this a printing error? Why did you put my name down? I didn't say yes yet!


----------



## Lil_Sniffer

Room for a Lil_Sniffer ???? And Mrs Sniffer too..... ???

Never been to one of these, so what better place to start than Crimbo.... be gentle... virgins !! ;D

Sat only........


----------



## A3DFU

Possible 2, no promise yet


----------



## A3DFU

Hey Vlastan,
I like the arm rest


----------



## vlastan

Is is all you like Daniela from the whole car...the armrest?

Actually the interior of my car has a very Christmas theme attached to it...it is a TT Santa!!


----------



## nutts

Updated

Carol (2) CAROLSTT - ?? Â 
Mark (2) (nuTTs) - Sat Â Â Â 
Paul (2) (W7 PMC) - Fri/Sat Â 
John (1) (TTotal) - Sat Â 
Mart (?) (M44RT_L) - Fri/Sat Â 
Dave (2) (MorroTTC) - Sat Â 
Dave (?) (daveuni) - Sat Â 
Tim (?) (JampoTT) - ?? Â 
John (1) (Thorney) - Sat 
Nic (1) (Vlastan) - ??
Ben (?) (B12BJN) - ?? 
Lil_Sniffer (2) (Lil_Sniffer) - Sat
Daniela (2) (A3DFU) - ??


----------



## vernan

All

I may be able to trudge up from Kent, stay with my family in the Dales and hook up.

Unfortunately, Will not be able to confirm til get back from holiday in 2 weeks time.

Is there a facility for such shilly-shallying in this military exercise?

Vernan (Pete)

PS Granny - you have IM


----------



## W7 PMC

Full event details are on this thread.

http://www2.ttforum.co.uk/YaBB.pl?board ... 1036055220


----------



## nutts

It may not be fancy dress, but maybe someone might turn up........ : :


----------

